# Has anybody found a genuinely disturbing creepypasta?



## Irvingbat (Sep 23, 2013)

None of them scare my friends and I. Got any really scary ones that you would like to share?


----------



## Teal (Sep 23, 2013)

Sonic.exe is disturbing, for the fact that such a terrible creepy pasta got so popular.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 23, 2013)

What the hell is a creepy pasta exactly?


----------



## RedSavage (Sep 23, 2013)

Here was something that got passed around, and stuck with me profoundly. 

_Many classic horror icons, such as Gigerâ€™s Xenomorphs, Silent Hillâ€™s Pyramid Head, and other disturbing creatures, share common characteristics. Pale skin, dark, sunken eyes, elongated faces, sharp teeth, and the like. These images inspire horror and revulsion in many, and with good reason. The characteristics shared by these faces are imprinted in the human mind.

Many things frighten humans instinctively. The fear is natural, and does not need to be reinforced in order to terrify. The fears are species-wide, stemming from dark times in the past when lightning could mean the burning of your tree home, thunder could be the approaching gallops of a stampede, predators could hide in darkness, and heights could make poor footing lethal.

The question you have to ask yourself is this:

What happened, deep in the hidden eras before history began, that could effect the entire human race so evenly as to give the entire species a deep, instinctual, and lasting fear of pale beings with dark, sunken eyes, razor sharp teeth, and elongated faces? 

â€¦ Just be careful out there. _









d.batty said:


> What the hell is a creepy pasta exactly?



A 2pooky type thing that grandma used to pass around in her chain emails--only forums.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 23, 2013)

d.batty said:


> What the hell is a creepy pasta exactly?



Chef Boyardee on Halloween

Or alternatively what happened to the other 2 Bakers for Cinnamon Toast Crunch...(since there's only Wendell now)


----------



## Troj (Sep 23, 2013)

I love creepypasta! I discovered it last week, and I just find the whole phenomenon fascinating overall.

Squidward's Suicide actually gave me nightmares, and I have trouble articulating why, since I've never really been a "fan" of Spongebob. I think the writer's inclusion of sound details made the story more unnerving, since I'm very sound-sensitive. The writer also did a nice job of communicating the discomfort and unease of the other people in the room, to the point where I could feel it, too.

I also found the Ed, Edd, and Eddy "Lost Episode" unsettling, at least.


----------



## Teal (Sep 23, 2013)

http://creepypasta.wikia.com/wiki/Creepypasta_Wiki


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 23, 2013)

Yes.Read some of the posts here in 'The Den' on this forum and you got all the material you need.

On a more serious note, I am not a fan of this stuff. I have mostly read video game related creepy pasta and that shit always sucks.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 23, 2013)

Try "On The Bus". But don't read it - listen to it on Youtube. That one messed me up the most.

And "Pale Luna" too.


----------



## Teal (Sep 23, 2013)

The only one I find creepy is not a pasta but an urban legend (which is often grouped with pastas).

It's Polybius.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 23, 2013)

d.batty said:


> What the hell is a creepy pasta exactly?



Basically scary stories on the internet.

Most of them are complete garbage and are only about either Slenderman, Jeff the Killer, or "CORRUPTED VIDYA GAEMZ".


----------



## Teal (Sep 23, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Basically scary stories on the internet.
> 
> Most of them are complete garbage and are only about either Slenderman, Jeff the Killer, or "CORRUPTED *POKEMANS* GAEMZ".


Fixed.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 23, 2013)

I've never found any of them creepy, but I'll admit to finding the odd weird photo that pops up slightly disturbing. On the other hand, I absolutely love some of he supposedly creepypasta things like candlej


----------



## Willow (Sep 23, 2013)

The one with the Pokemon and the Unown. I forget which one it is but I watched the video for it and yeah. 
Also at the time I watched it, Slenderman creeped me out.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 23, 2013)

Ben Drowned seems to be a popular one. I watched/read the thing.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 23, 2013)

Willow said:


> The one with the Pokemon and the Unown. I forget which one it is but I watched the video for it and yeah.
> Also at the time I watched it, Slenderman creeped me out.



I believe you are referring to Lost Silver?


----------



## Willow (Sep 23, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I believe you are referring to Lost Silver?


I think so. It was quite some time ago when I read it though.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 23, 2013)

"Funnymouth"


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 23, 2013)

There was one about a Godzilla game that I found to be a bit creepy, if only because of the images they used to illustrate it.

This shit:
http://creepypasta.wikia.com/wiki/NES_Godzilla_Creepypasta/Chapter_2:_Pathos


----------



## Distorted (Sep 23, 2013)

The crazy amount of stories my friend tells me from creepypasta is what's disturbing. He's obsessed with the damn thing. Then it's gonna be October next weekend, so I'll never hear the end of it.


----------



## Saga (Sep 23, 2013)

This one honestly fucked me so bad I needed therapy, y0.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 23, 2013)

Saga said:


> This one honestly fucked me so bad I needed therapy, y0.



Thank you _very much_. I'll be surprised if I sleep tonight after reading that.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 23, 2013)

Saga said:


> This one honestly fucked me so bad I needed therapy, y0.



brb spending all night on this site


----------



## chesse20 (Sep 23, 2013)

Nope never seen one that scared me


----------



## Kiwisalad (Sep 23, 2013)

http://www.creepypasta.com/thirty-days/

I've always had a thing about closets though, so it might not be as creepy to anyone else.


----------



## Corto (Sep 23, 2013)

Just a pre-emptive warning that if any of you link to a shock site I'm banning for a month.

EDIT: I've found some that are pretty interesting, but none that has scared me a bit.


----------



## Scath-mac-tire (Sep 23, 2013)

There usually just a dumb, disturbing, or overly obsessed with gore. Sometimes theirs one that is disturbing in the way most people want them to be disturbing.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 23, 2013)

Scath-mac-tire said:


> There usually just a dumb, disturbing, or overly obsessed with gore. Sometimes theirs one that is disturbing in the way most people want them to be disturbing.



IMO the best ones don't rely on gore/mutilation to be disturbing. The best ones are the ones that make you think after you've finished reading.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 23, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> IMO the best ones don't rely on gore/mutilation to be disturbing.



This is true for all horror, not just creepypasta.

Of course, mindless gore is nice every once in a while. Nothing like a little Hellraiser to satisfy your gore porn needs.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 23, 2013)

Saliva said:


> This is true for all horror, not just creepypasta.



Oh god yes.

The first thing to ever disturb me to my very core was when I saw Salad Fingers at age 16.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 23, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Oh god yes.
> 
> The first thing to ever disturb me to my very core was when I saw Salad Fingers at age 16.



Haha, shit. I first saw that when I was like six. The one where he accidentally closes that boy in the oven. Gave me nightmares for weeks.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 23, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Haha, shit. I first saw that when I was like six. The one where he accidentally closes that boy in the oven. Gave me nightmares for weeks.



That was the one that I began with, too.

It was the way he spoke more than anything. And the FUCKING MUSIC. I just didn't feel right.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 23, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> That was the one that I began with, too.
> 
> It was the way he spoke more than anything. And the FUCKING MUSIC. I just didn't feel right.



Ha, yeah. The music was done by Boards of Canada, wasn't it?


----------



## Saga (Sep 23, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Haha, shit. I first saw that when I was like six. The one where he accidentally closes that boy in the oven. Gave me nightmares for weeks.


When I first saw those they werent really significant to me, but now that I think about it, those were really dark and grim. 
Like when he, ya know, finds an empty baby stroller in the middle of the wasteland he lives in and decides to use it for nettle transport, that he later rubs on his nipples to make milk come out of them.


----------



## Teal (Sep 23, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> There was one about a Godzilla game that I found to be a bit creepy, if only because of the images they used to illustrate it.
> 
> This shit:
> http://creepypasta.wikia.com/wiki/NES_Godzilla_Creepypasta/Chapter_2:_Pathos


 I'm making a sculpture of Red. :3



AlexxxLupo said:


> Oh god yes.
> 
> The first thing to ever disturb me to my very core was when I saw Salad Fingers at age 16.


 WHEN HE RUBS THE HAIR ON HIS EYE. So horrible.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 23, 2013)

Found a rather haunting ritual creepy pasta.

Ahemm!




"Somewhere in West Philadelphia, you will find an old basketball court with a single ball lying in the middle. Pick it up and start shooting hoops. 

After a while, a small group of hooligans will approach you and challenge you to a fight, which you must accept.
After the fight, you must go home and relay the events to your mother. 

She will then inform you that you have an aunt and uncle living in one of the districts of Los Angeles, and out of fear, she will send you to live there for an indefinite period of time.
With your bags packed, go to the street corner, and whistle for a cab. The cab that will pull up will bear the word FRESH on the license plate, and upon closer inspection, novelty fuzzy dice will hang in the mirror. 

Although you will suddenly realize that cabs like these are extremely hard to find, do not bear any thought to it. At this point you MUST point out in front of the car and say â€˜Yo homes to Bel Airâ€™. 
You will stop in front of a mansion, and it will be sometime between 7 and 8 oâ€™clock, even though it will feel like youâ€™ve been traveling mere seconds. 

Get your luggage out and say â€˜Yo homes, smell ya later!â€™, but do NOT turn back to face the cabby. Walk up to the door, look over your shoulder once, and then knock on the door three times.
If you follow these instructions, your life will get flip-turned upside-down."


----------



## Conker (Sep 23, 2013)

Troj said:


> I love creepypasta! I discovered it last week, and I just find the whole phenomenon fascinating overall.
> 
> Squidward's Suicide actually gave me nightmares, and I have trouble articulating why, since I've never really been a "fan" of Spongebob. I think the writer's inclusion of sound details made the story more unnerving, since I'm very sound-sensitive. The writer also did a nice job of communicating the discomfort and unease of the other people in the room, to the point where I could feel it, too.
> 
> I also found the Ed, Edd, and Eddy "Lost Episode" unsettling, at least.


The Squidward one was too unrealistic to be scary. 

I recall reading one titled "The Rake" that was quite creepy. Never really got into it myself though.


----------



## Machine (Sep 23, 2013)

MAJORA disturbed me for a long time.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 24, 2013)

Saga said:


> When I first saw those they werent really significant to me, but now that I think about it, those were really dark and grim.
> Like when he, ya know, finds an empty baby stroller in the middle of the wasteland he lives in and decides to use it for nettle transport, that he later rubs on his nipples to make milk come out of them.



I still to this day go by the theory that he lives in a post-apocalyptic world and is a victim of radiation poisoning and a number of other environmental hazards, not to mention raw insanity from having nearly zero contact with intelligent life. Though I think this was pretty strongly implied in that episode where he digs that corpse up.

It's kind of sad when you think about it.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Sep 24, 2013)

So far, I would have to say "The Expressionless" is my top-favorite creepypasta


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 24, 2013)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> So far, I would have to say "The Expressionless" is my top-favorite creepypasta



It had potential but the writer ultimately fucked that up with that lame "I AM GOD" wankery.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 24, 2013)

The closest I've got to a Creepypasta I really liked was the Hamburger Lady story, and that's not even a Creepypasta.


----------



## Irvingbat (Sep 24, 2013)

Hell yeah hamburger lady! The song by throbbing gristle?


----------



## Mullerornis (Sep 26, 2013)

http://www.bogleech.com/ghastlymacaroni.html

So disturbing that I have perpatual insomnia.


----------



## iconmaster (Sep 26, 2013)

"creepypasta"? I prefer "Ghostyposty". Has a better ring to it.


----------



## Teal (Sep 27, 2013)

iconmaster said:


> "creepypasta"? I prefer "Ghostyposty". Has a better ring to it.


 It sounds like something for the younger crowd.


----------



## Minako2012 (Sep 27, 2013)

I read one that was genuinely freaky it started with an earthquake. It went through and slowly earthquales ravaged the world continents were sinking and some big creature was mentioned to be behind it. As the story progressed you come to find out that the descriptions of the earthquakes were journal notes being read by a doctor on the date of the first entry right as the earthquake described in the story happened.

It was well written and just gave this whole eerie vibe.

EDIT: http://creepypasta.wikia.com/wiki/Earthquakes

I forgot it also played on that 2012 debacle...but it is a helluva lot better than the movie.


----------



## Troj (Sep 27, 2013)

Conker said:


> The Squidward one was too unrealistic to be scary.



Yet, weirdly, at the time I read it, the idea of it clearly got to me. Like I said, I can't quite articulate WHY, because, yeah, it's clearly unrealistic.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 27, 2013)

My god, how could I forget??

One of the most unsettling 'pastas I ever read was _"__Normal Porn for Normal People"_â€‹


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 27, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Basically scary stories on the internet.
> 
> Most of them are complete garbage and are only about either Slenderman, Jeff the Killer, or "CORRUPTED VIDYA GAEMZ".


Oh, I see.  Thank you for answering my question.


----------



## Xeno (Sep 27, 2013)

Oh yay creepypasta, I love reading/listening to these ^-^ 
I found this one to be rather interesting > http://www.creepypasta.com/string-theory/


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 27, 2013)

Xeno said:


> Oh yay creepypasta, I love reading/listening to these ^-^
> I found this one to be rather interesting > http://www.creepypasta.com/string-theory/



It's funny that we are in constant need of something to be afraid of. Our fear of things that we label as "creepypasta" is eerily reminiscent of the medieval belief in the pervasiveness of witchcraft. For all our advances in science, we really are no different than the first cave peoples who were scared of shadows dancing across the cave walls by the light of a fire or the people of Salem, Massachusetts circa 1692.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 28, 2013)

Personally, I think that "_Jeff the Killer"_ is overrated. I just didn't find it _that_ unsettling, or amazing.


----------



## Teal (Sep 28, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Personally, I think that "_Jeff the Killer"_ is overrated. I just didn't find it _that_ unsettling, or amazing.


 And if any of you ever do search for him on deviant art and I guarantee you won't be scared of him anymore. You'll instead be scared of his fangirls.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 28, 2013)

Teal said:


> And if any of you ever do search for him on deviant art and I guarantee you won't be scared of him anymore. You'll instead be scared of his fangirls.



Don't worry, I know all about his fangirls. I've been shaking in the corner armed with a shovel ever since I saw.


----------



## Conker (Sep 28, 2013)

Xeno said:


> Oh yay creepypasta, I love reading/listening to these ^-^
> I found this one to be rather interesting > http://www.creepypasta.com/string-theory/


Interesting idea, could have had some better execution. 

That's the kind of idea that might make an entire novel, not a two or three page story with short paragraphs.


----------



## Teal (Sep 28, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Don't worry, I know all about his fangirls. I've been shaking in the corner armed with a shovel ever since I saw.


 How about the Eyeless Jack fangirls?


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Sep 29, 2013)

i found the rake and slenderman to be sort of creepy when watching a documentary on them in the dark alone at night. scared the hell out of me, of course now that i look back at it its completely stupid


----------



## bleepbloop (Sep 29, 2013)

Honestly, no. Then again, horror movies never really made me scared or creeped me out.
Only cheap jump-scares get me.


----------



## Saga (Sep 29, 2013)

The short pastas are usually good, there was one I remember that went like this, more or less (summary):
A hunter stays in a forest motel overnight after being tired from chasing game all day. While in the motel, he notices an eerie silence, a generally dark setting and pictures of people faces who looked angry, humanoid, bloodied, or in despair. Despite these images, he managed to fall asleep. When he awoke in the morning, he was shocked to find that the places where he had thought the pictures were hanging were only windows looking out to the forest.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 29, 2013)

i'l be honest - I don't get disturbed by Creepypasta. I do find them entertaining to read, though. Kind of like those campfire ghost stories.


----------



## Conker (Sep 29, 2013)

Saga said:


> The short pastas are usually good, there was one I remember that went like this, more or less (summary):
> A hunter stays in a forest motel overnight after being tired from chasing game all day. While in the motel, he notices an eerie silence, a generally dark setting and pictures of people faces who looked angry, humanoid, bloodied, or in despair. Despite these images, he managed to fall asleep. When he awoke in the morning, he was shocked to find that the places where he had thought the pictures were hanging were only windows looking out to the forest.


See, that I like. That's cool. 

Most of the creepypastas I've read were poorly executed interesting ideas. Others were well written, but just nonsensical, like that Squidward Suicide one.


----------

